# Symantec: Rootkit verursacht Windows-XP-Bluescreens



## Newsfeed (15 Februar 2010)

Nach Analysen von Symantec dürfte ein Rootkit mit Backdoor für viele der aktuell unter Windows XP auftretenden Bluescreens verantwortlich sein

Weiterlesen...


----------

